# Happy Dog!



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

Got my first rabbit of the year yesterday! I only hunt the varmit during the months I'm gardening to help controll my investment of time, energy, And of course harvest!

Made for a nice dinner for the younger of my two dogs! He begd me for it from the second I shot it! Of my from porch!

Does anyone else find it ethical to supplement there hounds diets with fresh game meat!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that is one happy dog. here's my dog getting ready to eat some game meat. she absolutely loves it, especially when she "helps"


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No problem with supplying the dog with good protein. Nice shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

WEEEEELLLLL, I don't have a problem with it per se but it sure is a waste. If you had ever eaten my wife's rabbit and dumplings I bet the dog wouldn't get anymore. Chris

Here's a couple of squirrels well on their way to the finest eating that can be had.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm with ya on that.


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

I told the dog when I gave it to him the next ones mine


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fresh raw meat. That's what he was meant to eat. Healthy.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Just curious as I have never fed raw meat to my dog, aren't you worried at all about potential parasites that the dog might contract through the meat?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey PopShot, that's some creepy-a$$ looking game meat for your dog there. I think I'd run if I saw something like that in my yard!


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

treefork said:


> Fresh raw meat. That's what he was meant to eat. Healthy.


Not at all my dogs eat nothing but raw food " Google species specific canine diet" when he got the rabbit I grilled up what would be his normal meat ration! Which last night happpend to be chicken! Fresh rabbit for him = more grilled chicken for us! I actually ate his ration today for lunch! So giving him rabbit actually saves me $$$


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

August West said:


> WEEEEELLLLL, I don't have a problem with it per se but it sure is a waste. If you had ever eaten my wife's rabbit and dumplings I bet the dog wouldn't get anymore. Chris
> 
> Here's a couple of squirrels well on their way to the finest eating that can be had.


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

RockinRabbit said:


> WEEEEELLLLL, I don't have a problem with it per se but it sure is a waste. If you had ever eaten my wife's rabbit and dumplings I bet the dog wouldn't get anymore. Chris
> 
> Here's a couple of squirrels well on their way to the finest eating that can be had.


[/quote]

I got a few regular squirls in my sights next aswell as a couple crows that have made themselves all to comfy around my garden!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

nice, makes sense to me... im pretty sure wolves cant grill there meat so it makes sense that raw meat would fit into a dogs diet.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Great hunting. Good for you and the dog. Perfect buddies. I'm jealous.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

my dog likes the squirrels i think that he thimks that they are a new chew toy for him


----------

